# Switzerland - top right to bottom left via Bern/Thun (handlebar video view)



## Justin Moss (Oct 10, 2013)

550 km of riding through Switzerland - impressive - mostly easy riding. Here's some frenetic video coverage (sped up to keep it short):






Enjoy,
Justin


----------



## Samos (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice one. Here some pictures from the north of canton of Bern.


----------

